# Hello from St. Louis



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everyone what a cool site I just love Halloween ..

We (my brother and I are going to be building a haunted park in my yard . I have 
1 acre to play with). I have all of the tools and machines to build anything and I am into building hotrods. My brother is a computer guru and I use to build industrial robotics, so I am familiar with valves and solenoids and plc controllers.

So wish us luck......Gene


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

MOMMY! Can I go to Gene's house to play!!!


----------



## Yeeha (Oct 19, 2010)

I look forward to seeing all the cool things you will be building! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome, aboard! Can't wait to see some of the stuff you come up with.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to Hauntforum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Oldpro! Good luck with your haunt. It sounds great!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gene!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Gene


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all of the welcome's ......

Now I need to figure out how to load pictures ...


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome! I am about 45 minutes from downtown St.louis. Good luck with your haunt!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with the haunt. Be sure to post some pics of your haunt.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck this year!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone.......


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------

